# Grizzly G0690 even with problems still good value



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm surprised the warranty wasn't voided on the motor with the custom rewire. Anyway, thanks for the review. Maybe after getting broke-in , the fence will stop moving.

Never really heard of any issues with the wiring before. Bottom line is, you got good customer service.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Since there are so many variations on 220 plugs, I'm surprised they even had a plug on it. Many tools come without, so you can choose your own to fit your outlet configuration. As for 14 gauge wire, many 220 tools have it, as the amperage draw with 220 is only half that of 110.

I also can't help wondering if your electrician did something wrong in rewiring it. I agree with Ron that Grizzly could well have refused to accept the motor back as it had been modified by an unauthorized person.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

First of all, it was determined that the centrifugal switch Inside the motor was the problem and electricians do not crack the motor open to rewire it.

Second, there are only three wires to deal with so, for you non electricians, you replace color for color on all connections and if my eyes were better even this monkey could have done it.

Third, our state law requires us to use licensed electricians for any wiring changes and must meets not only national code but our state code which requires 12 gauge for the rating of this motor.

So, in short, if you do not meet state code and you should have a fire or some other problem; your insurance could be null and void. Unfortunately, I do not live in a state that follows just the national code.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Single phase, 3 HP, 220 v, motors will draw 12 to 13 amps. 14 ga. wire is good up to 15 amps. So they "correctly" sized the wiring.

Unless you are running a long supply cord to the saw, "upgrading" to 12 ga. was not needed, and indeed, can cause problems. How? The motor starter terminals are most likely sized for the 14 ga. wire that was specified by the designer. So remaking the connections with 12 ga. wire can actually cause problems and give you a less than ideal connection.

I've personally seen this with economy residential light switches and outlets. Most have screw terminals for use with 14 or 12 ga. wire, but the quick connect terminals are labeled "14 ga. max", even though you can shove a 12 ga. wire in there and make the connection. I've seen this done and later on there was an audible crackling noise from the switches and the lights would flutter for a fraction of a second when turned on. If you want to use quick connects with 12 ga. wire you need to purchase the "commercial" grade switches and outlets.

So bigger isn't always better.

If all your terminals are sized for up to 12 ga. you're good to go. But these import saws don't meet their price point by using components that are larger than required.

I wish you luck with the saw, but I think others who read about your experience should think twice b4 they presume to be more knowledgeable about any tools design and electrical requirements than the engineers who specified it.

You may have never seen a NEMA 6-20 plug, but regardless, that is the correct one to use for connection to a 220 volt, 20 amp circuit…. unless you are connecting to a hanging plug, in which case a NEMA L6-20 (twist locking) would be the way to go.

The plug, wiring, and all other details that you're referring to are all spelled out in the saws manual, which Grizzly posts on their web. site in .pdf format for a free download.


----------



## chalky2 (May 20, 2011)

I have a Grizzly tablesaw and ran into similar problems but with different results. Within the first month of operation I had to have the motor replaced. Grizzly was easy to deal with no problems with the replacement. A little over a year later, the new motor shut down again. called Grizzly -their response was motor out of warranty. Explained this was the second motor in 12 1/2 months and their response was returned it and we will sell you a new one . Took it to a local shop and they fixed it but said the motor was incapable of reaching the amps listed on it. Called Grizzly and their response was motor made someplace in Asia and not their responsibility. Last Grizzly purchase for me.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

The NEMA 6-20 plug is exactly what it was and all my electrical is from ceiling, therefore, should be a twist lock.

Second, motor Full-Load Current Rating is 12.8, however at startup it spikes to over 15. In MA, Full-Load Current Rating must be multiplied by a factor of 1.3 which is 16.64 and therefore wiring must be bumped up one size to 12 gauge and my point.

Third, if it were plugged into a wall socket the cord must have a strain relief on it also, and there was not. To put it bluntly, maybe in your state it is ok but not here in MA.

Further, the Motor is the cheapest POS made in China and I am sure that it will have to be replaced sooner vs later. As I said up front good value for what you pay but no way a five star.

As far as anything else, Grizzly determined that it was the centrifugal switch inside the motor as they said they were having problems with them.

Lastly, I trust what my electrician in this state tells me and another point is that it should meet the state requirements that it shipped into not just notational standards. You get what you pay for from any company but don't act like a Grizzly company rep with his head up his ass spouting excuses for selling cheap imports pushed to their limits.

The problem is most people do not know what they are buying, including me, but have to make a balanced purchase considering their pocket book and posting specs on the their web site just covers their ass for refusing warranty coverage later on down the line.

All things being equal, I would make the same purchase but would have preferred Grizzly make sure the dame thing ran before it shipped as it seems extreamly strange the new motor was tested before it was shipped and worksfine, the original did not.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

As far as electricians go, put ten of them in a room and you'll get ten different interpretations about any code, and their interpretation of the code often varies with the current inventory status of their van.

As for MA and their love of over-regulation… you have my sympathies.

Good luck with the saw, just the same


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

You are absolutely correct about MA……just like Washington; everybody's hand is in the pie, but a story for another day. Don't get me going on these fools. Small business is being screwed with over-regulation.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

So, you got a new cabinet saw…the motor is bad, and the fence is moving and it still gets four stars? I think I would have been pretty upset about a saw that doesn't work. So you are a patient and forgiving man. Seems to me, that Grizzly is kind of a roll of the dice. On one hand they offer great bang for the buck. On the other hand their QC seems to be questionable at best. If you get a "good one" you are golden. If you don't you are in for delays and problems.

It is a constant to hear they have good support, but if the QC wasn't so spotty this would be less of a "positive".

Congrats on the new saw, hopefully you will get the kinks ironed out and it will serve you well for a long time.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

Congrats on the new saw Paul!! Sorry to hear you had a bad run on it. I don't think the fence thing is doable. I would work with there customer support until that is either resolved or replaced. Totally unacceptable. I have worked with fences that you couldn't trust, but not after buying a brand new saw… As for the motors, shame that they don't stand behind their product, but they are consumable items imho and when it blows, you can replace with whatever quality you want at that point if the saw justifies it.
I just got a b.s. from the Grizzly and so far so good. Not prewired so I added my own 12g power cord, could have gone 14g, but like you, upsized it for the in-rush current. The connection is made between other wires with wire nuts so no connector issues there.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My Grizz fence did the same thing. My "fix" makes no sense at all but it worked: I cleaned and waxed the rail and that square plate that grips the fence when locked and the problem went away. Your mileage may vary but mine works fine as long as I keep the rail and plate clean and waxed.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

My grizzly stuff came with no end on it

I used nema 6-20; it's on the ceiling for one of three outlets and never had a prob with it

I'm in MA too, not sure about the regulation you are talking about; the. Again I ran the electrical for 220 all myself (12 gauge in the wall and 20 amp breaker)

The 12gauge wire for the draw if that saw is perfectly fine

Ev


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

The review was great because you were able to recognize both the manufacturer issue and customer service support as separate experiences. It seems you offered a genuine accounting for both and if gives credibility to your review.

Thanks for shootin' it straight.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on the saw, sorry for the issues, I agree, contact with Grizzly over the fence is a must


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a thought on the internal rewire…

Current capacity of wire is a function of wire length. Short internal wires don't need to be as big as longer external cords. It's not uncommon to see short wires inside a motor housing much smaller than the main power cable. This is not "cheaping out", and is not dangerous. Your electrician should know this.

This is the same reason why we switch to larger wire gauges as extension cords get longer.


----------



## Acal51 (Mar 10, 2013)

im surprised to hear about the fence problems. I have the same saw and when locked down my saw cuts about -.01 everytime. I think that could just be my eyeball lining it up the same way all the time, but thats close enough for me and i always know to stay heavy if i want it dead on.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

The power cord supplied was replaced along with the wire from the switch to the motor. Inside the connection box on the motor the wires were smaller and used wire nuts to make connection. Had all the 14 gauge wire external to the motor replaced to the 12 gauge.

By code in MA must use twist lock if cord hung from ceiling and I always have permit pulled and have inspector come in an sign off on it. It is an insurance thing with me, to much money tied up in building, tools, wood in storage, and other materials to have it go up in smoke and not be able to collect insurance if there are questions concerning legalities of electrical and such.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Further, the Motor is the cheapest POS made in China and I am sure that it will have to be replaced sooner vs later. As I said up front good value for what you pay but no way a five star.

You are referring to the Leeson motor that is spec'd for that saw?


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Leeson at one time was a fairly good motor, however, this one is made in China, When Grizzly asked me to adjust the centrifugal switch inside the motor and the instructions didn't match, I knew that I was in trouble. I contacted them and that prompted the replacement motor being sent out but it was the same type as the previous.

The four stars was based on the table castings, Cast iron trunnions, and the three belt drive much like the old delta Unisaw set up. coupled with the problems with the fence. Compared to a direct /hybrid saw and other type of belt drives felt that this was good value afor the money and that is why I gave it a four. Because I had a problem with the motor would have been a problem and would have redudued the rating more if they Grizzly had not made good.

Again, all this is based on pocketbook size.

Smeone said above, "On the other hand their QC seems to be questionable at best. If you get a "good one" you are golden. If you don't you are in for delays and problems" and that is the long and short of it with any supplier. However, would have prefered to buy from a local company but nothing around me.

I did wax the rails and fence but going to do it again to see if that helps. If not, another call to Grizzly to see if they have a simple fix.

By the way this saw has a date on it that shows it was made in 2011 yet it was ordered and delivered delivered in 2013 so who knows what is going on. The old saying, "slow boat from China" may apply.


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned that this style of fence (the Beisemeyer clone) has this inherent "feature" - when it is unlocked and free to slide on the rail, there is enough clearance between the rail and the alignment pads and set screws on the fence to allow it to skew relative to the blade. When you adjust it closer to the blade, the far end of the fence will lag behind the end near the scale - and when you lock it down it will swing back into alignment. This is evident at the scale too - if you align your cursor when the fence is fully unlocked and you've just slid it left or right, it's going to change by a bit when you lock it down. This is perfectly normal. When you get the hang of the "slide, partially lock, bump, and lock" technique, you won't even think about it again. Those of us that have been using this type of fence for years do it without a second thought.

Maybe that's what you're experiencing?


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*When you get the hang of the "slide, partially lock, bump, and lock" technique, you won't even think about it again. Those of us that have been using this type of fence for years do it without a second thought.*

Yup! ;^)

Just like getting used to the brake pedal in a specific car.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

"Third, our state law requires us to use licensed electricians for any wiring changes and must meets not only national code but our state code which requires 12 gauge for the rating of this motor."

I think this 12 gauge requirement only applies to hard wiring up to the receptacle and not what is plugged into it. My 3 hp saw uses a 14 gauge portable cord with no problems after 25 years. I actually have 10 gauge wiring up to the receptacle.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

According to the NEC, wire size is determined by "branch circuit overload protection" In most cases this is the breaker in the breaker panel. The size of the load does not enter into it at all! Of course almost no one would put a 30 amp load on a 15 amp circuit.

The being said the Local Authority Having Jurisdiction can specify a larger conductor size. Also you can never go wrong by increasing the conductor size one step from the size called for in the NEC.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Our town requires that in a building used for a workshop or barn, we must use BX cable not romex even if we call it a garage. Further, if we had pulled a permit to build a Barn we would also have to have running water and bathroom facilities but where it was called a garage/shop we didn't have to have the water. That would have added another 25k to the cost of construction as we would have had to have a separate septic system which runs anywhere from 15-20K.

They get you one way or the other here in MA. I thank God that it was not in a Historic district as that even gets worse.


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

I would think that for $1,445.00 this table saw would cut and stack your lumber for you!!! I've been looking at table saws and your opinion here helps on my decisions as far as picking one. This one just came OFF my list. Thanks!


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on the new saw… Sorry that you had some problems at the start, but know that you fixed it, it should serve you for a long time.. Grizzly has two ways. Last for 20 years or 2 years…
Thanks for sharing.

Take care, Michael Frey
Portland, OR


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

After having used the saw for a short while I would like to add an update.

First the throat plate has such a large space around the blade that it allows small cutoffs to the left of the blade to be forced down into the cabinet of the saw. They block the vacuum port and then the cabinet collects an excess amount of sawdust so you have to clean it out manually and had to make a zero clearance table insert to correct the problem. This wide space could cause a problem either with kick back or jamming and I think it is a serious hazard and design flaw. If anyone else should purchase this saw, do yourself just be aware that you should make or purchase a zero clearance table insert for safeties' sake.

Second, as far as the fence goes, I'll live with it and through use am making concessions to offset the inaccuracies.

I may be too critical but I call it like I see it and people should be made aware of the downside as well as the positives without the advertising hype if you're going to lay out your hard earned money.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Pretty much every factory throat plate has that same problem… er, feature. It allows you to tilt the blade without changing the throat plate. So I wouldn't hold that against Grizzly specifically. That said, the concern is valid and ZCIs definitely serve an important purpose.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

I beg to disagree. I have three old Delta table saws and very seldom do I see that happen with those. Further, the opening in the Grizzly table insert is by far much wider than any I have seen. I'm talking about 5/16" to either side of a 1/8" curf blade…..if that is acceptable to some it is not for me. I bring this up only as a specific concern for safety with this particular machine.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, you got me curious so I went out and measured mine. 3/16" to the left and 5/32" to the right of a full kerf blade. I would have bet money that my Laguna saw uses the same throat plate as the G0690, but maybe not. I guess the moral of the story is, if you're making thin rips, use a ZCI.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Simple solution is to use a sled for all of your crosscuts and short rips. That alone will give you the ZCI. And IMO, long rips are not usually going to be a 'finish' cut and I put those through the planer as a matter of practice.

BTW, I also have the G0690 and I also swapped out the 14g for 12g for the power cord. I did, however, make my power cord ~15ft so that when I roll my TS to a different location or angle to make a cut I do not have to worry about coming up too short. My hard-wiring to the receptacle is 10g.


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I have to take issue with your claim that the fence has inaccuracies - it doesn't. Simply because it doesn't work the way you think it should doesn't make it inaccurate - in fact, this fence design has been proven for decades and remains one of the most desirable designs made for table saws. If you want a fence that remains parallel to the blade even when it is unlocked then buy an Incra its the only design I know of that has that feature. If you want the 52" model, you'll spend around $550.00 for JUST THE FENCE but by golly, you'll get that continuous parallelism your searching for.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

MattinCincy, You are free to take issue with anything you like. However, I am standing behind this particular machine and the fence , you are not. Second, Delta for years made a fence that was accurate and then when Beisemeyer and the clones came out everyone thought it was the next best thing to Mothers Milk; hardly. The switch was made because cost and Delta has/had the patent on the Jet Lock fence and everyone had Stugatz. The biggest reason is cost of manufacturing for the switch.

HorizontalMike, I have never had/saw the need for a crosscut sled, maybe due to ignorance….Use a very accurate sliding chop saw for crosscuts and miters; table saw for ripping only.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Come on @PJ, lighten up already. You are not the only one with a G0690, nor the only one with a qualified opinion about the machine and the fence. "...I am standing behind this particular machine and the fence , you are not…." And you appear to be taking issue with each and every other post that differs from your opinion.

What started out as an interesting review, has now lost my interest since you are disqualifying everyone else who has an opinion and/or observation. I'm out of here…


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

@HorizontalMike, I do not mean to sound that way but each machine is totally different even though they may be the same model and manufacturer. It seems that we have become more accepting of mediocrity and sometimes the rose colored glasses have to be removed for the sake of what each person feels as honesty. Each of us has a different experience and what bothers one person may not inconvenience another.

Truly, I am not trying to be argumentative or defensive……In a nutshell it just ticks me off that we can't purchase a competitively/reasonably/lower priced, total manufactured and assemble, piece of equipment in the USA due to the changes in our manufacturing base which have taken place of the last 40+ years.

I guess I am a stubborn old fart and stuck in the past not being able to get my head around our throw away mentality and acceptance of planned obsolescence which we have learned/forced to accept for one reason or another.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

About small cutoffs falling down the hole and clogging the dust port…

The clog is the least of your worries! Small cutoffs falling into the saw can be a pretty serious danger to the tool and the operator. It may not happen often, but a cutoff of the right size getting ingested the right (wrong?) way can really get your attention, and possibly damage things.

Many formal programs teach that anytime the offcut is small enough to fall in, a zero clearance plate or sled should be used.

All saws come with plates that can allow things to fall in, this isn't a knock on the Grizz…


----------



## PKFF (Dec 16, 2011)

I've had this saw for 19 months now. Out of the box, other than expected adjusting to the fence, it is spot on. It locks in place with no movement what so ever. It cuts perfect to the size I set it. My friend has the delta with the beismeyer and I'd swear besides the decals it was the same fence. The only thing wrong with mine was the knob for the motor door was MIA when it arrived. Grizzly next day'd it to me in Michigan no questions asked.


----------



## BBrown626 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good review with honest criticism. Your brave to post on here as sharing your experiences leaves you open to a pummeling.


----------



## icsparks (Sep 17, 2013)

I have had this saw for just over one month so I cant give a long term review but here are my first thoughts. 
The Good:
Zero problems form unboxing to start up. The blade, fence, stops were all dead nuts from the start. The fence locked down perfect. No electrical issues. No missing parts. No problems with instructions on how to assemble and set up. It has power to spare. 
The Bad:
The right side extension table could be built stronger. The paint is very easy to scrape/scuff off with just a light bump. For the cost it should have come with a better blade. The Push stick and blade changing wrenches feel like toys.


----------



## RickRinger (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm seriously considering purchasing a 0690, but I have two concerns. First is the insert plate. If I buy a zero clearance plate from Grizzly, how do I handle the riving knife? I will never use a table saw without one again. I've had several kick back incidents that have scared the snot out of me and I never want to experience one again. My plan is to use the riving knife and/or the blade guard every time I use the saw. The fact that the insert is so wide concerns me that small pieces may fall down into the crack which would create a potentially VERY dangerous situation.

My second concern is related to the fence. My current saw has a UniFence on it that goes to about 32", which is about fine for me. I've made cuts very close to this max in the past, so it's important to me. My understanding is that the standard fence only goes out to somewhere around 29". Someone else mentioned that you can move the fence to the right by one bolt hole to get more range. I'm curious if that's possible. I've also read that the tape that they use for measuring isn't very accurate (on other Griz saws that were reviewed). Is that still the case?

I'm bumping this thread because it seems there are a lot of knowledgeable people posting here about this saw. I appreciate your advise and input. I'm also considering the next less expensive saw. I'd love to see what people's feelings are regarding the choice.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's how you use a ZCI with a riving knife: remove riving knife, install new ZCI, power on saw, raise blade to full height to cut kerf in ZCI, lower blade, power down saw, remove ZCI, install factory throat plate, raise blade to full height  drop ZCI down on top of blade, adjust rip fence to touch the ZCI, lower blade, then make your cut into the back of ZCI until it meets the original kerf. If I. Issued a step I'm there, hopefully you get the idea.

Yes, you can shift the fence rails by one bolt hole to increase rip capacity to the right of the blade.

Good luck!


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Rick, I can't speak for Grizzley, but the aftermarket Leecraft ZCI I bought for my PM2000 came with the slot already cut for the riving knife. Most reputable name brand ZCI's come this way.


----------



## RickRinger (Jan 21, 2013)

Nwbusa - that option of dropping it down on the blade scares the heck out of me. Yeah, call me gunshy now.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

@RickRinger…..Nwbusa did not say drop it down on the blade while saw is on. Drop it down to see how far it had to be cut on the back edge of the in insert. Read it again.


----------



## RickRinger (Jan 21, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhh. Thank you. I certainly never claimed to be the brightest bulb in the chandelier. Thank you VERY much for your post.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

No problem, glad it was helpful.


----------

